# εν χορδαίς και οργάνοις = [EN] with pomp and circumstance, with great pomp, [FR] en grande pompe



## zephyrous (Sep 3, 2008)

Μήπως έχουμε κάποια απόδοση της συγκεκριμένης φράσης στη δημοτική;
Ή να βάλω απλά "με μεγαλοπρέπεια/λαμπρότητα";


----------



## Palavra (Sep 3, 2008)

Θα μπορούσες να πεις και *πανηγυρικά*. 
Εντωμεταξύ, έχω άλλη απορία: η συγκεκριμένη φράση δεν είναι εν χορδαίς και *οργάνοις, ή για την ακρίβεια, ἐν χορδαῖς καὶ ὀργάνῳ (Ψαλμός 150, στίχος 4, ΠΔ = αἰνεῖτε αὐτὸν ἐν τυμπάνῳ καὶ χορῷ, αἰνεῖτε αὐτὸν ἐν *χορδαῖς καὶ ὀργάνῳ*);


----------



## nickel (Sep 3, 2008)

Εξαίρετος ο «μαλαπροπισμός»!

Εν χορδαίς και οργάνοις.
Εν πομπή και παρατάξει.

(Ποιο να κρατήσω στον τίτλο;)

Με κάθε τιμή και επισημότητα.
Σε πανηγυρικό κλίμα.
Με επισημότητα και μεγαλοπρέπεια.

Εξαρτάται από τα συμφραζόμενα.


----------



## zephyrous (Sep 3, 2008)

Κράτα αυτό με τα κουτάκια που έδωσε ο πάμπλο. :) 

Με copy/paste, δίνει κανονικά "χορδαῖς καὶ ὀργάνῳ". Ποιον browser χρησιμοποιείς, πάμπλο;

Σας ευχαριστώ και τους δύο.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 3, 2008)

Στη δουλειά, τον τρισκατάρατο ΙΕ. Αγιαγιαγιαγάιιιιιιιιιι!


----------



## zephyrous (Sep 3, 2008)

Α, γι' αυτό τα βγάζει σε κουτάκια. Λέω κι εγώ!


----------



## Palavra (Sep 3, 2008)

Δε μου λύσατε την απορία μου όμως: δεν είναι «εν χορδαίς και οργάνω»; Η ΠΔ έτσι γράφει!


----------



## zephyrous (Sep 3, 2008)

Να προσθέσουμε και το γαλλικό αντίστοιχο, Νικόλαε; En grande pompe.


----------



## nickel (Sep 3, 2008)

Όταν είναι πολυτονικό, ασφαλέστερο είναι να διαλέγουμε Palatino Linotype.

Το «εν χορδαίς και οργάνω» το γράφουν μόνο αυτοί που θέλουν να βγάζουν τα κιτάπια, να φυσούν τη σκόνη και να ανασύρουν φράσεις από το παρελθόν, λέγοντας με ύφος δασκαλίστικο και κουνώντας το δάχτυλο: «Το σωστό είναι “πού την κεφαλήν κλίνη”, όχι “πού την κεφαλήν κλίναι”. “Δεν έχω πού την κεφαλήν κλίνω” πρέπει να λέμε». (Και δεν αναφέρομαι σ' εσένα, Palavra.)

Ο πολύς κόσμος λέει (και εδώ δεν είναι καν γραμματικό ή συντακτικό λάθος, απλώς διαφορετικό) «εν χορδαίς και οργάνοις». Πέρασαν πολλά χρόνια από τον ψαλμό. Οπότε πάω με το ρεύμα.


----------



## nickel (Sep 3, 2008)

zephyrous said:


> Να προσθέσουμε και το γαλλικό αντίστοιχο, Νικόλαε; En grande pompe.



Με μεγάλη αντλία;!


----------



## Palavra (Sep 3, 2008)

nickel said:


> (Και δεν αναφέρομαι σ' εσένα, Palavra.)



Μα γιατί, και έσερνα το ζωνάρι μου για καβγά...(*Να προστεθεί στους προς συζήτηση ιδιωματισμούς πάραυτα* :))

Εντάξει, απορία ελύθη. Απλώς βρήκα τον Ψαλμό και απόρησα, παρόλο που τα περισσότερα ευρήματα δίνουν την έκφραση του τίτλου.


----------



## zephyrous (Sep 3, 2008)

ἐν μεγάλη αντλία 
Έληξε το θέμα. Αντληλούια.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 9, 2008)

Να προσθέσω ότι πολύ λιγότερο χρησιμοποιούνται τα, επίσης Βιβλικά, μετά φανών και λαμπάδων και εν τυμπάνω και χορώ.


----------



## Pink Panther (Sep 9, 2008)

Καθώς και το "μετά βαΐων και κλάδων".


----------



## Costas (Sep 9, 2008)

Με ζουρνάδες και νταούλια.


----------

